# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  سوال در مورد پياده سازي گراف با ليست پيوندي يك طرفه

## shahmohammadi

با سلام.
يه برنامه رو بررسي مي كردم كه توش گراف رو به اين صورت پياده‌سازي كرده بود:

struct node
{
  int Data;
  char* str;
  int pathcost;
  int evaluated;
  int totalcost;
  node* next;
};
تا حالا اين‌طوري شو نديده بودم. توي چند تا كتاب هم كه گشتم نبود.
خواستم ببينم كسي از دوستان در اين مورد چيزي بلد هست.
ممنون.

----------

